# Social Worker Officer occupation



## reality_therapy

A curious question:

I'm currently in the application process for the CF and am heading in the the direction of DOE in the social work field. 

I'm just wondering if there are any CF social workers out there who can give me some idea of what social work w/ the CF is like.

Any feedback / info would be greatly appreciate. Anyone who isn't a social worker who reads this and knows someone that is, maybe you could direct them to this post.

Thanks.
 8)


----------



## reality_therapy

I'm in the final stages of my application. Applying for DEO (social work).

Does anyone out there know any social workers in the CF who may be able to provide me with some insights to the work and life as a social worker w/in the CF? (also where most social workers are based).

Thanks.


----------



## jmacleod

For Information about Social Workers in the CF, contact the Maritime School of Social Work,Dalhousie
University Halifax Nova Scotia. There are usually several CF members attending for BSW designation
at any given time. MacLeod


----------



## Fraser.g

You could also try the below links

http://www.cfpsa.com/en/

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health/engraph/home_e.asp?Lev1=12

Good luck

GF


----------



## reality_therapy

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## canadianblue

I am currently a Sig Op working at a static unit. I was planning on getting out of the CF once my contract runs out in three years to get some education in order to become a social worker or a teacher. My question is this, is anyone on here a Social Worker with the CF, and can give me any idea what the job is like in terms of work environment, education, etc? As well what effect would having four years in the CF have if I decided later in life to become a Social Worker in the CF? Does anybody know specifics about the trade, the pros and cons of the job? I would really like to get into this line of work, and would like to get an idea of what the job would be like in the military.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## kincanucks

Well for being a Social Worker in the CF you will need a little more than "some education" to be one.  Straight from the website:

_To be eligible for selection as a Social Work Officer, you need to possess a Master of Social Work (MSW) degree from an accredited social work program at a Canadian university (the accreditation is from the Canadian Association of Schools of Social Work). A concentration in clinical practice is required. You also need to be eligible for membership in the professional social work association of a Canadian province or territory. _


----------



## captjtq

Hey Sigs Guy,

Here's a link: http://calendar.lakeheadu.ca/current/programs/Graduate_Studies/gradsowk.html

Looks like it's about two years, on top of the usual 4 year BA. 

Once you've completed that (or maybe during, if can get it subsidised by the CF) you'll have to do the Officers' basic. It's changed since I last did it nearly 10 years ago, so I can't speak to that.

As far as what a social worker in the CF does, well, I can't really speak to that either, except to say I saw one as part of my DAG for going overseas.  ;D Otherwise, I'm assuming, like a lot of support trades, they offer to the CF what they would otherwise offer in civvie land. On top of that, you'd have the rest of the usual rigamarole accompanying being in the CF: unlimited liability, overseas tours, and stellar pay. 

Good luck!


----------



## gunnars

Hey,

I am about to do my final interview to become a reg force social worker. Is anyone a reg force social worker? I seem to only be able to connect with civillian social workers and it is getting frustrating not being able to consult with anyone in preparation for every stage. (I have also been told by my recruiting office that I am one of the first DEO SWers to apply in nearing on a decade so they are unable to answer my most specific questions) Anyone able to help?


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable

I didn't even know this existed as an MOC so you're already a step ahead of the game from me. I think it might be interesting for other people considering the same path if you detail some of your experiences here since there seems to be so little information around.


----------



## PMedMoe

niceasdrhuxtable said:
			
		

> I didn't even know this existed as an MOC so you're already a step ahead of the game from me. I think it might be interesting for other people considering the same path if you detail some of your experiences here since there seems to be so little information around.



http://www.forces.ca/html/socialworkofficer_reg_en.aspx


----------



## Eye In The Sky

gunnars said:
			
		

> (I have also been told by my recruiting office that I am one of the first DEO SWers to apply in nearing on a decade so they are unable to answer my most specific questions) Anyone able to help?



Hmmmm...well I knew and spoke to one that went thru St Jean in fall of '06, DEO as well, who was posted to Greenwood last I knew (I bumped into her in Halifax about a year ago).  You might try finding out who the SW Officer is down there, if it is still her, she wears Navy DEU so she should be a SLt or Lt(N).  I can't recall her last name or I'd PM you it to give you a place to start.


----------



## Rheostatic

gunnars said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> I am about to do my final interview to become a reg force social worker. Is anyone a reg force social worker? I seem to only be able to connect with civillian social workers and it is getting frustrating not being able to consult with anyone in preparation for every stage. (I have also been told by my recruiting office that I am one of the first DEO SWers to apply in nearing on a decade so they are unable to answer my most specific questions) Anyone able to help?


I'm wondering, did you apply for direct entry with a master's degree or bachelor's (with subsidized master's to follow)?


----------



## gunnars

Thank you PMedMoe, I have that web page basically memorized. Rheostatic, I applied with a BSW with a subsidized MSW (hopefully to follow). A brief outline of my experience so far is as follows. I finished my BSW in Dec 08. August 09 I wrote my CFAT and then began my paper application. So far, my app has a few extras stages from what is outlined as a typical app in the app package. 1) I needed to write an essay on why I want to be a social worker (so hard to not just write, well I am one so I want to continue to be one) and why a social worker in the military... I will refrain from boring everyone with those details 2) It was mandatory that I had an acceptance to a MSW program before I could move past the medical stage. Well I gained acceptance into my MSW program in early March, one of the earliest accepting schools in Canada. Interview did not get scheduled till the end of April because SW was closed and reopend in April 2010 as high demand. 3) Different thing, I have a telephone interview with Ottawa and then my file goes to the board. I have been doing insane homework and research to ensure that I am ready for the questions that will be thrown at me. As well, I intend to highlight the diversity of professional experience I have gained both prior and post BSW. I am comfortable with the process so far and I am pleased at how I have performed but I am anxious to find out whether I am immediately eliminated because basic cannot be done before school starts. I am so confused about that and I cannot find an answer. I know a CF dentist who thinks I would be the same as dentist and complete that part of training post-education but I have no idea. But oh well, if eliminated because of no time for basic, then the next question is "how soon can I re-apply?" hahahha!


----------



## PMedMoe

gunnars said:
			
		

> Thank you PMedMoe, I have that web page basically memorized.



It was more for niceasdrhuxtable.  But you're welcome!


----------



## catalyst

There is one in Esquimalt. 

I too am contemplating a social work career - am working on pre-social work and am waitlisted for the Manitoba program. Hopefully next year - so please, keep positing how things are going


----------



## gunnars

Good luck on the waitlist. There are so many good schools near Manitoba that have shorter programs if you have a degree already? have you looked into those? CASSW website will show you every accredited program in Canada.


----------



## Maritimegal

I have my BSW and was applying for the subsidized MSW program this year, but I missed the board because of the recruiting center and confusion on whether or not the subsidized MSW program even existed. Sounds like you had better luck than I did  I have some prior military experience as a NCM reservist and experience with social work with military families through work at an MFRC. 

I know the military sent out a message offering 2 yr MSW subsidization to other serving officers who wanted to switch to social work because they are so short. I spoke to a military social worker who said that if you get through the basic recruiting selection, the selection board interview involves questions about basic social work concepts that anyone with a BSW should be able to answer. I think you may have an advantage in the selection process as well as you only need one year of school and have experience. The military really needs social workers from what I hear, so I am sure you will get in. Best wishes. Hope it all works out.  

Oh P.S. As for basic, from what I heard they run a short (few weeks) course on basic military intro for officers, then put them on basic after the MSW.


----------



## medicineman

What base are you close to?

MM


----------



## rennick

My husband has been contemplating for a couple years now entering the military as a Social Work Officer. We're now looking more seriously at what options / opportunities might be available to him, considering his qualifications. We know he needs to visit the local Reserve Unit / Recruiting Centre, but he won't be able to do so until late next week. I happened upon this board in looking for info about it. We've watched the promos on the forces.ca website.

He's 45, decent shape (healthy enough to get where he'd need to be), MSW with 4+ years post-grad work experience.

How in-demand is the Social Work field in the military? Would you suggest starting with reserves and going from there, or (considering how long the app process seems to potentially take) instead starting right in with a reg. force application. Does a DOE app take longer?

As a family, is there anything, other than considering coping with regular absences and relocation, we should take into consideration?

Thanks!


----------



## Neill McKay

I'd be surprised if there were any social workers in the reserve force.  I think he'd have to join the regular force.


----------



## medicineman

rennick said:
			
		

> As a family, is there anything, other than considering coping with regular absences and relocation, we should take into consideration?



You'd have to take into consideration that you might have to move once he gets in, and not necessarily where you'd like to go to.

Having said that, there is a call for SW Officers, especially if they have a counselling background.

Hope all goes well.

MM


----------



## CombatDoc

rennick said:
			
		

> How in-demand is the Social Work field in the military? Would you suggest starting with reserves and going from there, or (considering how long the app process seems to potentially take) instead starting right in with a reg. force application.


AFAIK, Social Work Officer is a Reg Force only trade and does not exist in the Res Force.  Most CF bases employ a mixture of military and civilian social workers, so another option would be to seek employment as a civilian SW  on a military base.  I recommend that your husband discuss his intentions in joining the CF with your local recruiting centre.  Your local reserve unit, even if it is a Res Field Amb, would not be able to fully employ a SWO with a MSW.


----------



## rennick

Thanks!

We're not surprised to hear about the Res not having SW Officers. We knew about the civ SW option (he was looking briefly at that right after graduation). He does have alot of counselling and assessment experience. He's decided to take a day off next week to talk to the Recruiter sooner rather than later.

Re moving, that part we anticipate (we don't currently live near any bases, and assume that eventually, if not immediately upon receiving an offer, we'd be relocating). I'm currently un-employed, and we homeschool the kids, and they're old enough to understand what's going on (but young enough to think being in the army is "cool"  )


----------



## Jarhog

Hello everyone,
I am currently completing my Masters degree in social work and I have been considering enlisting in the Canadian forces as a Social Work Officer. 

I have attempted to do some Google searches before talking to a recruiter to find out a little information on what kind of work I would be doing. So what kind of work do Social work officers usually attend to?

I also have some questions on posting length and area. Would I have any choice of my posting and are you automatically moved after 3-5 years as it usually states? 

Also would type of service (Army, Navy, Air force) have any effect on where the posting would be?
Thanks For your help


----------



## PMedMoe

Sort of a "generic" description from CFAO 56-15:



> The Canadian Forces employ social work officers (SWOs) whose
> qualifications are recognized by the Canadian Association of Social
> Workers, and who subscribe to the code of ethics of that Association. SWOs
> provide a network through which all personnel and units can receive
> assistance.
> 3.     SWOs are qualified to treat CF members who have psycho-social
> problems. As dependants exert a significant influence on a member's
> military effectiveness and are often intimately involved in the member's
> problem, they are entitled to have access to social work services. The
> military family is therefore an important area in which the SWO may be
> asked to provide assistance.
> 4.     The availability of a specialized social work service does not lessen
> an officer's or NCM's overall responsibility for the general welfare of
> subordinates.  If a problem persists after an officer or NCM has attempted
> to resolve it the SWO should be viewed as a resource person whom the
> officer or NCM may then consult, work in conjunction with, and/or refer
> subordinates to.



and



> SCOPE OF SOCIAL WORK SERVICES
> 9.     SWOs are professionally qualified to assess, diagnose, treat,
> undertake consultation and make recommendations concerning a variety of
> psychosocial problems. These include:
> a.   compassionate problems such as those involving an illness or
> handicap of a member, dependant, or other close relative;
> 
> b.   marital discord, separation or divorce;
> 
> c.   individual and family problems resulting from a wide variety of
> factors such as: misuse of alcohol and other drugs, unwanted
> pregnancies, child behaviour, family violence, and financial
> mismanagement;
> 
> d.   problems arising from the stress of military life on members and
> their families; and
> 
> e.   problems requiring the use of civilian social welfare resources
> such as: services for physically handicapped or mentally retarded
> children, mental health services, marriage counselling services,
> adoption, and child welfare services as well as visiting
> homemaker services.



No, you may request a certain posting, however, the CF will send you where they need you.  Posting lengths vary.

Element choice does not matter with regards to postings.


----------



## Jarhog

Thanks for the great information.

I am very interested in possible service and I am currently obtaining as much information.

Would you be able to tell me how many Social Workers are currently serving and are they generally looking for people?


----------



## PMedMoe

No idea how many are serving.  My guess is that yes, they are looking for people.  With recruitment in many trades presently "on hold", your best bet is to contact a CFRC.


----------



## pontcanna

A recently BSW'd friend attended a CF social work "recruitment night" (don't know what it was actually called) in Victoria, with a meal provided as an incentive 

She found the presentation intriguing, knows a bit about the military (her boyfriend is an officer) but as a single Mom found the training and transferring a bit much for her. At least for now. The subsidised MSW was also an attractive feature. But of course schools of social work have a less than enlightened attitude about people in uniform. Supporting the patriarchal war-machine, etc.

I've always had an approach/avoidance conflict regarding the military and seriously considered a SWO application back in the 80's. Met with the SW'er at the former CFB Chilliwack. But in the end I stayed in Federal Corrections, which I've enjoyed even though I think it sucked the social worker right out of me.


----------



## pontcanna

Forgot to mention that reg force members I spoke to back in the day considered the Social Work speciality something of an unholy cross between the Chaplain and the MP - in other words, people to be avoided if at all possible.


----------



## the 48th regulator

pontcanna said:
			
		

> Forgot to mention that reg force members I spoke to back in the day considered the Social Work speciality something of an unholy cross between the Chaplain and the MP - in other words, people to be avoided if at all possible.




That is no longer the case, however efforts are still being made to de-stigmatize mental health in the CF.

dileas

tess


----------



## Delaney1986

Hello Everyone,

   Wow, this has been a long time coming. To say a little about myself; I graduated from University with a degree in Military History in 2009. My husband is armoured, and I have been wanting to join for a few years now and finally think things may be moving forward in April. I just have some questions that I feel like the people on this site will answer bluntly and honestly. Any advice would be great, thanks in advance.

    Originally I was applying for Intelligence but the recruiter I spoke to asked me if I could speak any African languages and then went on to explain that he had a Master's degree and could speak multiple languages and HE couldn't get in so I was barking up the wrong tree. While I was working for a short time on base I knew two Infantry Officers who gave up their commission to become Int Ops. I realize that the Infantry is grossly overmanned right now and they can essentially get any trade they want if they OT but is Intelligence really as untouchable as the recruiter made it sound (officer or ncm)? I understand the military's reluctance to take someone off the street but what about OTing once you get in? I spoke with a PSO about the possibility of a Special Transfer that sometimes holds positions in Intelligence and since I have the right degree I might qualify for it. Does anyone know about this Special Transfer? I know it may seem like I am jumping the gun a bit since I am in the application stage right now with the CF but I want to know what my options are once/if I get in so I can choose a trade I think I would be happy in if the Intelligence dream never materializes. Once I sign the dotted line I plan on making this my career, not a stepping stone to gain "life experience" to go do something else.

   My second choice right now is Ammo Tech. It sounds like you would get to learn some pretty interesting skills and still get some hands on work done. I was wondering if there were any Ammo Techs on this site who would be willing to talk to me about what the day-to-day job is really like?  Also, what types of courses are available once you get in?

   And finally, I have been hearing that the military is really short on Social Workers at the moment. But, they aren't willing to pay for you to get your bachelor of Social Work. Does anyone know why? Or if this might ever change in the future?

 And please let me know if this information is somewhere else in the forums, I haven't been able to find specific answers to these questions.

Cheers!!


----------



## Blackadder1916

Delaney1986 said:
			
		

> And finally, I have been hearing that the military is really short on Social Workers at the moment. But, they aren't willing to pay for you to get your bachelor of Social Work. Does anyone know why? Or if this might ever change in the future?



It is very clearly stated that  the requirement for enrolment as a Social Work Officer is:


> Formal Qualifications
> 
> To be eligible for selection as a Social Work Officer, *you need to possess a Bachelor's of Social Work (BSW) or a Master's of Social Work (MSW) degree. If you only have a BSW, the CF does subsidize the MSW for selected candidates and therefore, you will need proof that you are accepted without any condition in a MSW program*, in an accredited social work school at a Canadian university (the accreditation is from the Canadian Association of Schools of Social Work). A concentration in clinical practice is required. You also need to be *registered with the professional social work association of a Canadian province or territory*.



And this CMP Instruction, Subsidized Education for Entry-Level Masters in Physiotherapy, Masters in Social Work, Masters of Divinity - Regular Force outlines the program under which subsidized education is provided to individuals who wish to enrol as Social Work Officers.



> This CMP Instruction is being put in place because...
> 
> The Canadian Forces (CF) has a need for Physiotherapists, Social Workers and Chaplains. For Physiotherapists, the Canadian Physiotherapy Association is changing the entry-level requirements from a Bachelor of Science to a Professional Entry-Level Masters program thus eliminating the ability to recruit Regular Officer Training Plan (ROTP) candidates for Bachelors degrees. The CF currently does not subsidize an Entry-Level Masters Program in physiotherapy. *For Social Workers, the required degree for CF employment as a social worker is a Masters of Social Work (MSW) however it is difficult to recruit social workers with a MSW*. For Chaplains, it is difficult with the small number of qualified clergy to recruit a sufficient number of chaplains to meet CF demands. Hence the CF must create a way to meet the need.
> 
> As an interim policy, the CF will subsidize Physiotherapists in the Entry- Level Masters program, Social Workers in the MSW program and Chaplains in the Masters of Divinity (MDiv) or equivalent program and for the time required to obtain the prerequisite pastoral experience under the authority of this instruction. Subsidized education for these masters programs will be governed by a new DAOD, Specialist Officer Training Plan (SOTP), upon its publication.



And that should explain the reason why the CF does not subsidize a Bachelor of Social Work degree - they can't employ a person with that educational level.


----------



## Delaney1986

Blackadder1916,

   That information was really helpful, thanks. I already knew the entrance requirements for Social Workers in the CF, but was just curious why you had to have a Masters and why the CF wouldn't subsidize where Social Work degrees can be acquired in less time than a regular bachelor. No one had been able to really answer my question and just kept telling me that they don't pay for it and that's all I need to know.

 I appreciate you taking the time to answer, thanks again!


----------



## JMesh

If you were set on social work, you might consider going into an officer occupation which does not require specific degrees (e.g. combat arms, pilot, MARS, etc.) to get your BSW through ROTP and once you have completed your first round of obligatory service, you might be able to get your MSW, remuster and work in Social Work.

A word of warning with this route: re-musters are never guaranteed and you may not be offered the chance to do more subsidized education. It is something to consider; just be aware of the risks.


----------



## Delaney1986

JMesh,

   Thanks for the feedback. It isn't so much that I am set on Social Work, it just seems like it would be so interesting in the CF with it's specific issues. Unfortunately I went to University without any idea of what I wanted to be and just took courses that I was interested in. Don't get me wrong, Military History was amazing, but hardly marketable, lol. I have looked over the officer trades and just haven't seen anything besides Intelligence I think I would enjoy and be good at. And like you said, there are no guarantees even after you get in about a re-muster or OT so I am looking for a trade that I could see myself doing for the rest of my career as well. 

I will definately keep your advice in mind!

Thanks!


----------



## catalyst

I've looked at this thread (http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/26465.0/all.html) and a few others, thinking this may be the best place to ask. 

I'm wondering if there is a specific "Social Work Recruiter contact" (like there is for the Medical Officer recruitment, etc) - and how I would find this out....unfortunatly I am DWAN less and google doesn't turn up anything. 

I'm looking for some advice on field placements.....I'm looking at addictions, mental health, and family social worker.....but am unsure of which would be the most advantageous to becoming a CF social worker (which is a long way off, gotta get through the BSW first! but I'd like to still plan).


----------



## ArmyGuy99

PM inbound tomorrow after I get back to work and get some info for you.


----------



## catalyst

Thank You


----------



## Socialbutterfly

I apologize for highjacking your thread, but I also have a question about the Social work officer trade. I have my application in. I have an acceptance to grad school and am applying for subsidization. I am really confused as I was told they are holding the selection board sometime in May by a recruiter, but I was also told that you are unable to begin your schooling until you completed the full basic officer training. Further,  I was also told by the recruiting centre that officer training begins in May, thus there may not be enough time to get trained. There was no way I could make it on an earlier board as the recruiter told me I needed an acceptance letter to grad school before I could begin the recruiting process. Most grad schools do not send out acceptance letters until March (at the earliest). I realize that the process is competitive and I may not be selected, but I am just hoping to get clearer info. I am very interested in social work in the CF and am hoping to get some insight into how the process plays out?


----------



## Socialbutterfly

I am just wondering if there is anyone going through the recruiting process for Social Work Officer - subsidization of MSW route. I'm accepted to an MSW program and have made it through the CFAT, interview testing etc and am hoping to make the board in June. I am confused though because I don't think there will be enough time to do the Officer Basic before September. Do you need to complete the course before you begin your period of subsidization? The recruiting centre was unable to answer the question for me. I would love to hear if anyone has been through this. I am super excited about the possibility of a career as a social worker in the CF. Thanks~


----------



## MJP

No you don't have to have your BOMQ completed before becoming subsidized.  Almost all ROTP candidates enter their first year now with only a short two or three week orientation course and some due to other issues don't do this at all so it should be good.


----------



## catalyst

I'll be doing that in 2013  Where are you doing your masters?


----------



## Socialbutterfly

Armysailor: I got accepted to schools out East and West, so I will go wherever they tell me if they take me  . I saw a previous post of yours and I would strongly reccomend a placement in adult mental health during your undergrad. I was told they like to see at least 3 years experience in that area.


----------



## allevon

Hi Socialbutterfly, I'm wondering if you can shed some light for me since you seem to be about a year ahead of me in this whole process. I'm beginning an MSW program in Fall of 2012 and planning to begin the application process for SWO in January. I'm a little concerned about the 3 years of experience requirement - I'm entering my MSW program without a BSW - I have a BA (Hon) and an MSc. How much emphasis do they place on this requirement? I have no clinical experience but do have mental health experience; however, it is all research-related. Thoughts?

Also, would love if you could provide updates along the way of your process.


----------



## BadEnoughDudeRescueRonny

I'm interested in this myself. I'm hoping to do an MSW in a year or so, since my MA in Sociology hasn't exactly opened many employment doors, despite the fact that it specialized in Mental Health Policy and Practice and Healthcare Policy and Practice. 

My question is: what are my odds of getting a Social Work placement in the CF if I get my MSW?


----------



## ModlrMike

Probably very good. The CF is almost always looking for social workers. The only challenge is predicting future demand, but you're probably OK.


----------



## MedCorps

We have 37 Social Work Officer positions in the CF all ranks. 

We loose, historically, between two and four SWO's per year. 

We are doing a bit of and increased targeted SWO hiring right now because we are critically short.  If this targeted recruitment strategy works then we will return to normal recruitment forecasts.  

Recruitment numbers for DEO SWO's for FY 12/13 and 13/14 will be in the low, low single digits (1,2,3) according to the MOSID advisor.  The balance of other positions will be filled from within the CF from people who are qualified to CT/OT and have current experience in the CF.

Two things that *could* increase this rates of recruitment are: 

1) the current targeted SWO hiring plan fails and needs to be carried into FY 12/13 and 13/14, or 
2) the change of establishment is approved to increase the number of SWO's from 37 to 48.  

I hope that is of some interest.  I recommend contacting the CFRC closest to you for the most accurate reccomendations. 

MC


----------



## celticboy

So I have read all the posts from 2004 to recently the Fall 2011 about social workers joining the CF.

The threads seem to have run dry and I was wondering if any can give anymore updates?

I'm at the start of my application...I have applied to a Masters program and will be contacting the CF recruitment office in New Westminster or Vancouver in the next week or so regarding the application process.

Wondering if there are any other CF SWers or applicants out there now?

CB


----------



## Socialbutterfly

Hi,

I am in school right now (MSW) training to be a CF social worker. Send me any questions you have through a PM. I would be happy to answer them. Cheers~


----------



## HopefulA.B.

According to the vidio at Forces.ca, you have to have a Bachelor of social work. I might be studying psychology (again). Would that work instead of bachelor of social work?
                                                               Thanks


----------



## aesop081

HopefulA.B. said:
			
		

> Would that work instead of bachelor of social work?



No.


----------



## HopefulA.B.

Alright. Thanks.


----------



## MedCorps

Agreed... in order to be a Social Worker, you need to have been educated in social work. 


MC


----------



## Delaney1986

I'm pretty sure you have to have a Masters in Social Work, not just a Bachelor. But you can apply for the military to pay for your Masters in Social Work if you are already accepted into a program.


Whoops, that's wrong. I asked some similar questions in a thread earlier about Social Worker, hope this link works:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/99642/post-1022241.html#msg1022241

Good Luck!


----------



## aesop081

Delaney1986 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure you have to have a Masters in Social Work, not just a Bachelor. But you can apply for the military to pay for your Masters in Social Work if you are already accepted into a program.
> 
> 
> Whoops, that's wrong. I asked some similar questions in a thread earlier about Social Worker, hope this link works:
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/99642/post-1022241.html#msg1022241
> 
> Good Luck!



Straight from the recruiting page:



> To be eligible for selection as a Social Work Officer, you need to possess a Bachelor's of Social Work (BSW) or a Master's of Social Work (MSW) degree. If you only have a BSW, the CF does subsidize the MSW for selected candidates and therefore, you will need proof that you are accepted without any condition in a MSW program, in an accredited social work school at a Canadian university (the accreditation is from the Canadian Association of Schools of Social Work).


----------



## Delaney1986

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Straight from the recruiting page:



Yupp....and that's also in the link that I provided, also an explanation of why you are required to possess a Masters and why the military can't subsidize a Bachelor of Social Work but can a Masters of Social Work.

I edited my comment because others had previously used better sources than my word of mouth.


----------



## medicineman

HopefulA.B. said:
			
		

> According to the vidio at Forces.ca, you have to have a Bachelor of social work. I might be studying psychology (again). Would that work instead of bachelor of social work?
> Thanks



If you're studying psychology, look at Personnel Selection Officer.

MM


----------



## BadEnoughDudeRescueRonny

Hi all, it's been a while! I've recently been accepted into the Master of Social Work program at the local university. Since I already have a Master's in Sociology with my thesis being in an examination of the role of physicians' discretion in medical practice and policy in acute and chronic psychiatric care (kind of a mouthful  ),  I wanted to take it to the next level and do a MSW and apply what I've learned on a practical basis. I initially want to do clinical social work where I get to work with the mentally ill (including PTSD patients), the addicted or those with concurrent disorders. I want to do at least part of my work with the CF and while I know that there have been a few threads about Social Work Off'rs, I just need some further clarification as to what this trade with entail that differs it from civvie social work. If I'm going to join with the intent of doing Social Work within the CF, I just really need to know what to expect, not for myself, but so I can do an effective job at my position. I recall a post from ages ago indicating that Social Work positions within the CF are few and far between. I would prefer to be military personnel as opposed to a civilian, if at all possible, but quite frankly, I just want to do my part in helping our vets.


----------



## MedCorps

BED, 

The CF is hiring Social Work Officers and they are in demand currently.  If you have been accepted to a MSW program then it might be possible that the CF would pay for grad school tuition, books, and give you a salary while in school as part of the enrollment.  I recommend that you speak directly with the Social Work Recruiting Officer, Captain MacFarlane at jack.macfarlane [ a t ] forces.gc.ca or 416-937-4884. He will be able to give you some of the details of CF Social Work and put you in touch with other serving Social Work Officers that you can speak with and discuss the work. 

What I do know is this.  Social Work Officers for the most work in base / wing medical clinics, both as clinicians and in leadership positions. They are busy and do valuable work in the Canadian Forces Health Service. 

In your work you will deal with both CF members AND their families, which is a little different then the rest of the CF Health Services that only deal with the member for the most part. You will assist them in working though situational crisis and medical conditions that impact their ability to serve Canada. You will work with the members chain of command and other clinicians to ensure the member looked after and employed properly while they are returning to full function or are being released. You also will conduct some outreach education programs as a preventive strategy on things like family violence, stress management and suicide. 

Some of the common topics of social work involvement are marriage problems, gambling, addictions, coping with illness / injury, death of a loved one, family violence, pre/post deployment screening and problem management, social issues affecting posting, etc, etc.  Most Social Work Officers I know enjoy working in the CF more so than having a civilian practice. 

Good luck and happy researching, 

MC


----------



## BadEnoughDudeRescueRonny

MedCorps,

Thank you very much for your extremely informative reply. You provided me with an impeccable answer that really entices me further to join the CF as a Social Work Officer. I'm especially interested in the sheer diversity that a military social work position brings. As a Canadian citizen, I feel as though it is my duty to aid those who have made tremendous sacrifices in not only doing their duties, but securing the freedom of oppressed populations. 

It looks like I'm definitely going to be giving Capt. Macfarlane a call immediately as well as sending him an e-mail for further information. If all goes well, I look tremendously forward to serve in the CF as a Social Work Officer, ideally giving both aid and a voice to those within, or affiliated with, the CF during their times of need and/or crisis. 

Again, thank you MedCorps.

Best Regards,

BadEnoughDude


----------



## OldSolduer

BED - we needed you and more MSWs ten years ago, but having said that,  please get in ASAP!


----------



## Pieman

Hi BED,

You might want to try contacting one of the OSI clinics. I'm not quite sure how it works, but I believe some of the clinics are private companies that are contracted out to handle veterans. There is a list of them here:

http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/mental-health/support/osi-clinics-support

You might be able to work with them while waiting to get your uniform back.


----------



## BadEnoughDudeRescueRonny

Thanks all for the great suggestions. It looks like my work is cut out for me  . There are just so many opportunities here and I have to thank the posters on this thread for providing me with some excellent leads for careers in Social Work. The opportunity to serve in uniform again has me very excited, but most importantly, the fact that I may have the opportunity to help our troops and their families get through difficult times and provide diverse means of support for our troops and their families is extremely enticing. Given the tremendous obstacles our soldiers face, I feel as though it is only right for me to put my education towards aiding them. The general populace knows very little of the difficulties that our men and women in uniform face and I feel as though it is my duty to aid them in living healthy, happy and safe lives. How I see it is that our troops put everything on the line in the name of Canada, and as such, it is my duty to give back to them and help them in their time of need.


----------



## BadEnoughDudeRescueRonny

Hi all! I'm sorry to bombard everyone with questions about Social Work Officers, it's just that I really have my mind set on it! I have a question about the training that a Social Work Officer has to go through. Now, I know for a fact that Soc. Work Offr's have to go through BMOQ as well as BOTP, but as I'm going to be joining the Army (as opposed to the Navy), I'm guessing that I'll have to do CAP (or whatever it's called now  ). I think I read somewhere that Social Work Officers skip CAP, but this makes absolutely no sense. I'm completely clueless as to what training I should expect, given that training's changed a bit since when I was in the Army! I've done BOTP and CAP before and they weren't too bad at all. Any suggestions would be tremendously appreciated!!


----------



## aesop081

BadEnoughDude said:
			
		

> I know for a fact that Soc. Work Offr's have to go through BMOQ as well as BOTP,



You sure about that "fact"

BMOQ is what used to be called BOTP ( essentialy). They are not 2 courses you will have to take. You will do BMOQ.



> but as I'm going to be joining the Army (as opposed to the Navy),



The CF will decide that, not you. Regradless, the course is BMOQ-Land..........not CAP.




> but this makes absolutely no sense.



Since you are "clueless" ( as you say below) you are not in a position to determine what makes and doesn't make sense.



> I'm completely clueless as to what training I should expect,



The stop stating things as "fact".


----------



## Danjanou

BadEnoughDude said:
			
		

> I'm completely clueless as to what training I should expect, !!









You know sometimes it's just too easy on here.

Good thing I'm out now as seriously somehow I don't see myself as comfortable approaching you to discuss personal issues or problems, but then what do I know about  being a carebear.  8)


----------



## BadEnoughDudeRescueRonny

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You sure about that "fact"
> 
> BMOQ is what used to be called BOTP ( essentialy). They are not 2 courses you will have to take. You will do BMOQ.
> 
> The CF will decide that, not you. Regradless, the course is BMOQ-Land..........not CAP.
> 
> 
> Since you are "clueless" ( as you say below) you are not in a position to determine what makes and doesn't make sense.
> 
> The stop stating things as "fact".




Ouch   . I was just looking for some info as to what to expect :dunno: . I'm really *really* set on getting this trade so I want to know every little detail involved. I digress, I'm sorry if I irked you with my first post.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

I'm a long time NCM. Long time.

Here's what I expect:

If you're an Officer, wearing the rank, you have a job to do.

I don't care what your trade is. I don't care what training you've got.

Bottom line? You are an Officer. The ranks below you are looking for guidance, security and confidence.

Everything you've been taught has been to take charge of the situation. A downed RCAF pilot better be able to take care of a wayward Infantry squad as well as anyone else.

If you have trouble with that concept, please respond. PM will work.


----------



## MedCorps

Social Work Officers do BMOQ.  

They then are required to get a language profile, this is somewhat different then the rest of the Health Services Officer MOS where language training comes latter (if ever) in your carrer. I think the requirement is BBB. 

There is then an on the job training (OJT) process. Not sure how involved or how formal it is.  Seems like people have it done in six months or quicker. It is done at your first posting. 

There is talk that the CFHS is making a "common course" to teach HS garrison duties, HS organization, platoon level field medical leadership and tactics, etc to replace the Basic Field Health Services Course (BFHSC).  The BFHSC  is only taken by a few MOS right now (Social Work Officer is not one of them) but I am told the new common course will be taken by all CFHS MOS. This is essentially our Phase IV. 

MC


----------



## jb73

Hi everyone,

I am hoping this is the right place for this post. I am attempting to get some information and or questions answered regarding the ROTP path in the CF.

I have visited the recruiting office in my area but was kind of busy there so i was just able to get some quick answers. I am looking to enter the CF via the ROTP program. What I was hoping to take was a bachelors in social work, given I already have a two year college diploma in social service work. This would cut my scholling in half as I have universities that have transfer agreements with my college and this would basiclly give me two years worth of university credit. Then if possible take the extra year for my masters.

The recruiter told me that the CF does not accept ROTP for that schooling, she was not sure why but just the it is not paid for and they only accept people who already have their BA in SW and will pay for their masters. Does anyone know why this is? Does the CF not pay for other programs like medical or dental school? I feel as though this would be a great thing to offer potential appliocants looking to enter this field as mental health is just as important as physical health.

I also notice that on the job section on the CF website that Social Wker is an in demand trade and if this is because they are having trouble recruiting this trade maybe this should be offered through ROTP. These of course are just my opinions but if anyone can shed some light on my questions I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## aesop081

SW is not available through ROTP......that's it that's all.

From the trade fact sheet on the CF recruiting page:



> *To be eligible for selection as a Social Work Officer,* *you need to possess a Bachelor's of Social Work (BSW) or a Master's of Social Work (MSW) degree*. If you only have a BSW, the CF does subsidize the MSW for selected candidates and therefore, you will need proof that you are accepted without any condition in a MSW program, in an accredited social work school at a Canadian university (the accreditation is from the Canadian Association of Schools of Social Work).



Pretty clear to me.

Why is it that way ? It doesn't matter. that's how it is.


----------



## MedCorps

CDN Aviator is correct, it is not available for the conventional ROTP undergraduate degree sponsorship. 

Because the CF Health Services needs people with a Master's in Social Work (MSW) right off the start line on day one of the job, and due to the fact that it is not desirable or fiscally responsible to sponsor someone for an undergrad followed by a post-grad degree (5-6 years +) before we get a return on investment on them, the powers that be have opted to recruit people who already have a MSW or who have a BSW but who have been accepted to a MSW program. 

Why MSW versus BSW?  The Canadian Association for Social Work Education has indicated that someone with a MSW (verses a BSW) will have, "sufficient competence for advanced, specialized or supervisory social work roles.”  Furthermore they state that, "graduates from MSW programs shall have demonstrated ability to critically analyze, synthesize, use, evaluate and develop theory in relation to complex practice problems in the context of social work values and ethics.” We also are looking for someone who has the additional 450 to 900 extra practicum hours (and/or a thesis) that a MSW provides over a BSW. 

I hope that helps. 

If you are really interested in being a social worker in the CF I recommended transferring into a BSW  and complete it. Once accepted to a MSW spin by to the CFRC and put in your application.  I also encourage you to work on your second language while in undergrad as there is a mandatory BBB language requirement for Social Work Officers.  This is trained after your MSW, but if you already have the competency it can save you a lot of time, energy, and frusteration when you are biting a the bit to get into the clinic.

We do sponsor Dental Officers (4 years) and Medical Officers (6 years).  Medical Officers is the exception to the rule, as we sponsor a four year MD followed by a two year family medicine residency. This is only after the applicant has been admitted to medical school on their own accord, most often after already completing an undergraduate degree on their own dime.  

MC


----------



## J.L Blanchard

Hello, I am still in College but once I obtain my BSW I will be applying to get my MSW subsidized. It would be great to keep in the loop on how everyone's process is going and to help each other a lot the way.


----------



## JesseMcColl

Just wondering 
I have an application on hold. My intentions are to make a career of it. BASIC , BASIC OFFICER QUALIFICATION RMC , BACHELORS AND MASTERS OF SOCIAL WORK. FINALLY SOCIAL WORKER OFFICER. I believe I have the STRENTH DETERMINATION AND INTELLIGENT DETICATION to accomplish these goals , however that said I ... Others believe me to have some form of hypo mania or just enough of an edge to perhaps be hypo mania. I can live with out medication currently not on mood stabalizers 300 mg of seraquil cause the doctor says so. I m just as grumpy as an MP WHO WOKE UP ON THE wrong side of the bed and found halff of a dead rat in his/her rations , without medication im like this. I can suck it up I just trust army psycologists , phyciatrists over public sector ones. So my question... When my application begins being processed will I have an assesment done by a qualified Army official or will my health records , specificly pshy. Profile be sufficent?


----------



## Goose15

JesseMcColl said:
			
		

> Just wondering
> I have an application on hold. My intentions are to make a career of it. BASIC , BASIC OFFICER QUALIFICATION RMC , BACHELORS AND MASTERS OF SOCIAL WORK. FINALLY SOCIAL WORKER OFFICER. I believe I have the STRENTH DETERMINATION AND INTELLIGENT DETICATION to accomplish these goals , however that said I ... Others believe me to have some form of hypo mania or just enough of an edge to perhaps be hypo mania. I can live with out medication currently not on mood stabalizers 300 mg of seraquil cause the doctor says so. I m just as grumpy as an MP WHO WOKE UP ON THE wrong side of the bed and found halff of a dead rat in his/her rations , without medication im like this. I can suck it up I just trust army psycologists , phyciatrists over public sector ones. So my question... When my application begins being processed will I have an assesment done by a qualified Army official or will my health records , specificly pshy. Profile be sufficent?



If I were you, I would obtain your BSW before worrying about your medical profile. That is the minimum amount of education you are required to have to enter the CAF for Social Work Officer.


----------



## PuckChaser

Goose15 said:
			
		

> If I were you, I would obtain your BSW before worrying about your medical profile. That is the minimum amount of education you are required to have to enter the CAF for Social Work Officer.



As well as having the ability to use spellcheck.



			
				JesseMcColl said:
			
		

> I ... Others believe me to have some form of hypo mania or just enough of an edge to perhaps be hypo mania. I can live with out medication currently not on mood stabalizers 300 mg of seraquil cause the doctor says so.



I'm not a doctor, but someone having been prescribed this: http://www.drugs.com/misspellings/seraquil.html is probably not someone I'd want next to me in a highly stressful situation with firearms and explosives. Fill your boots in applying, however....


----------



## medicineman

More than one person will look over you and your file - the person doing the actual Recruit medical and the Recruit Medical Officer.  Your career counsellor will get to chat with you as well and get an idea of what you're like and where you're coming from.  You'll also need some letters from your doctor(s) - family, PSYCHIATRIST(s), etc - as well.  Given that you're taking 300mg of quetiapine and how your post reads (like someone having a manic/hypomanic episode), my EDUCATED GUESS is you are going to have a hard time getting into the CF as pretty much anything, much less an SWO.  Having said that, you'll just have to apply and find out.

Cheers.

MM


----------



## Social Worker

I have lots of questions and have been getting different responses depending who I talk to (ie: health services recruiter, local recruiting centre etc...) so I thought I would ask another person to add to my confusion.  A little background on my application, I applied for DEO social work July 2015 and passed my CFAT. I then had my medical and interview early October 2015 (passed), background/references checked, then someone has been working on my PLAR since December 2015. I realize the PLAR is taking a long time because my background is weird: I have a masters degree in occupational therapy and a masters degree in social work and have worked in mental health since 2008 but mostly as an occupational therapist...

Finally my questions:
1- When are selection boards for social work? Are any happening before BMOQ starting May 23?
2- Given the fact that I'm solely waiting on my PLAR and merit listing, any chance my file would be ready by then?
3- Which health services fall under condensed health services BMOQ? Is social work part of it or is it regular 15 weeks? What's the L2015E BMOQ and why is that one only 8 weeks?
4- Back to my PLAR, who's working on that? Is it normal to take 4+ months or did it get lost?

Thank you!


----------



## da1root

Good Day,

Please note that if there is a discrepancy between the Health Services Recruiter and the Local Recruiter you should bring these items up to them.  There are 4 Health Service Specialist Recruiters (I am one of them) who are trained specifically in brining in Health Service Occupations.  If information is conflicting please let us know.  My following responses are based on Regular Force applications, if you are applying Reserve Force you need to speak to your Reserve Recruiter.

1. Currently the projected selection boards are happening 13-Jun (SEELM) and 11 Jul (DEO), these are projected dates.
2. Every PLAR is different, you should speak with your Recruiter to find out where your PLAR is, or alternatively you mentioned being in contact with Health Services Recruiter - get in touch with them.
3. Doctors are the only Health Service occupation that does a condensed BMOQ.  Social Workers do the normal BMOQ.  I'm not sure where you are getting your BMOQ Serials, but I do not see a "L2015E" on my list.
4. PLAR's take different times for different people.  I have seen PLARs returned in a couple weeks, and others have taken close to a year.

Best Regards,
Sgt Laen


----------



## Social Worker

Sergeant Laen,

Thank you for your prompt response. I will connect with my health services recruiter regarding my PLAR. I was referring to Reg force as I didn't think social workers could be reservists- please correct me if I'm wrong. I found the L2015E serial on the CFLRS website.


----------



## mariomike

Saw this in Ask a CAF Recruiter today. Including it here for future reference,



			
				Social Worker said:
			
		

> I applied for DEO social work


http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/122628/post-1428267/topicseen.html#new

A few more Social Worker discussions,

ROTP Bachelor of Social Work  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/107180.0


Social Work Applicants  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/99895.0/nowap.html
I'm wondering if there is a specific "Social Work Recruiter contact"

Social Worker  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/52503.0
"My question is this, is anyone on here a Social Worker with the CF, and can give me any idea what the job is like in terms of work environment, education, etc? As well what effect would having four years in the CF have if I decided later in life to become a Social Worker in the CF? Does anybody know specifics about the trade, the pros and cons of the job? I would really like to get into this line of work, and would like to get an idea of what the job would be like in the military."


Couple of questions about a couple of trades  
"I have been hearing that the military is really short on Social Workers at the moment. But, they aren't willing to pay for you to get your bachelor of Social Work. Does anyone know why? Or if this might ever change in the future?"
http://army.ca/forums/threads/99642.0


----------



## mariomike

Adding for reference,



			
				andrew_lee1025 said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm currently in Grade 12 and ever since Grade 9 it was my goal to join the RMC.
> The time has finally come and I have thought about which trade I wanted to go into.
> As a result, social worker came into my best interest.
> Do you first need to get accepted into another civil university for social work diploma and then apply for ROTP?
> Also, what's the average academic average in BC to compete for RMC acceptance?
> Thank you for your time.





			
				Lumber said:
			
		

> Hi Andrew,
> 
> I'm glad you're interest in joining the CAF. However, a simple search of the FORCES recruiting website would have provided you with this information regarding Social Work Officers:
> 
> So, to the only entry scheme for Social Work Officer is DEO (Direct Entry Officer), which requires that your already have all of the education and accreditations listed above.
> 
> The ROTP program is only designed for you to obtain your Baccalaureate, not your Master's. So, if you are interested in ROTP, you'll have to pick a different trade.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> So to join the CAF as a Social Work, you need to already



See also,

ROTP Bachelor of Social Work  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/107180.0

Social Work Applicants  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/99895.0



			
				Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> It is very clearly stated that  the requirement for enrolment as a Social Work Officer is:
> And this CMP Instruction, Subsidized Education for Entry-Level Masters in Physiotherapy, Masters in Social Work, Masters of Divinity - Regular Force outlines the program under which subsidized education is provided to individuals who wish to enrol as Social Work Officers.
> 
> And that should explain the reason why the CF does not subsidize a Bachelor of Social Work degree - they can't employ a person with that educational level.



etc...


----------



## Alyth

Hi Folks,

I will be done my Masters of Social Work degree from the University of Toronto in about a weeks time. As I begin to ponder my next steps and embarking on my job search, I noticed the Canadian Forces are recruiting Social Work Officers. This sounds like a very interesting and rewarding position to be in. It would be an opportunity to build greater experience in my profession, and help support our country's service men and women.

The only snag I see that is preventing me from applying is my concern I may not meet the vision requirements. I have been legally blind since birth which means I'm nearsighted. My impression is this role is mostly clinical so I personally wouldn't see this as a barrier to meeting the requirements of the position. However, I've done a bit of digging around in the search (I did my due diligence after all ), it seems that a Social Work Officer is "a soldier first, and a social worker second". I may not meet the vision requirements, however, I have a talent for counseling and think I would be an awesome Social Worker. So, given that I cannot see very well, I'm wondering if that would bar me from this position.

Thank for reading and I look forward to your response!


----------



## BrewsKampbell

You'll still need to pass BMOQ like everyone else and whatever other phase training social workers would be required to do. Social Work officers require V4 vision.

Medical standards can be found here:
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/officer-ncm-minimum-medical-standards.page

Medical Acuity Instructions on what the vision requirements mean:
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/cf-visual-acuity-testing-instructions.page


----------



## mariomike

Alyth said:
			
		

> I would be an awesome Social Worker.



For reference. perhaps,

Applying to be a Social Work Officer

will be merged with,

Social Work in CF  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/26465.0

Social Work Applicants  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/99895.0

Social Worker 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/52503.0

ROTP Bachelor of Social Work  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/107180.0

Couple of questions about a couple of trades  
"I have been hearing that the military is really short on Social Workers at the moment. But, they aren't willing to pay for you to get your bachelor of Social Work. Does anyone know why? Or if this might ever change in the future?"
http://army.ca/forums/threads/99642.0

etc...



			
				Alyth said:
			
		

> I have been legally blind since birth which means I'm nearsighted.



Vision Questions Megathread, Categories, Problems etc. 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/432.0
31 pages.

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## Alyth

TrunkMonkey315 said:
			
		

> You'll still need to pass BMOQ like everyone else and whatever other phase training social workers would be required to do. *Social Work officers require V4 vision.*



Thanks for the clarification. My prescription/visual acuity would put me in V5 for certain.
Is there any precedent for taking V5's on for a clinical role like the Social Work Officer?


----------



## catalyst

There are civilian clinical social workers at most clinics, working alongside uniformed social work officers. 

Also, VAC is hiring (please join us..........)


----------



## Loachman

Alyth said:
			
		

> Is there any precedent for taking V5's on for a clinical role like the Social Work Officer?



Unfortunately, if you do not meet the required standard you will not be accepted. Standards exist for valid reasons.

See ArmySailor's advice.


----------



## Alyth

ArmySailor said:
			
		

> There are civilian clinical social workers at most clinics, working alongside uniformed social work officers.
> 
> Also, VAC is hiring (please join us..........)





			
				Loachman said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, if you do not meet the required standard you will not be accepted. Standards exist for valid reasons.
> 
> See ArmySailor's advice.



Thanks for the information and suggestions folks. I'll definitely put in an application at VAC in addition to my other job applications. Thank you for your service as well!


----------



## McG

Also look to see if DND is hiring.  I suspect there are several vacancies, because the news media has reported a few time on hiring shortfalls in this area of supporting soldier welfare.


----------



## Loachman

And feel free to keep participating here. I don't think that we have any other social workers. You could be helpful.


----------



## da1root

Alyth said:
			
		

> Thanks for the clarification. My prescription/visual acuity would put me in V5 for certain.
> Is there any precedent for taking V5's on for a clinical role like the Social Work Officer?


The bona fide medical requirement for Social Worker is V4 and above, so if you did not meet this requirement the CAF would be unable to continue your application process.

On top of the suggestion of working for VAC there is also working as a civilian within DND, hiring as a civilian is done:
(1) through http://jobs.emplois.gc.ca/; and
(2) through a civilian contracting company, which at the moment is Calian Services (https://www.calian.com)

Cheers


----------



## Pusser

Are you a candidate for laser eye surgery?  I had PRK done about 17 years ago and went from almost V4 to V1.  I have since dropped down to V2.


----------



## Alyth

Pusser said:
			
		

> Are you a candidate for laser eye surgery?  I had PRK done about 17 years ago and went from almost V4 to V1.  I have since dropped down to V2.



Unfortunately no, a shame too as one of my heartfelt wishes is to drive a car but I'm too near sighted for that.  Good thing self driving cars will be a thing in the future  It's no biggie though, we all have our own challenges in life, this is just mine.

Cheers for all the advice folks!


----------

